# Nouvel ipad air 2



## jogary (16 Octobre 2014)

24 heures avant :mouais:

http://www.metronews.fr/high-tech/a...-3-avec-24-heures-d-avance/mnjo!UTXbn33QiHVM/


----------



## adixya (16 Octobre 2014)

Ah j'ai hâte x__x


----------



## Purcypat (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait à quelle heure nous pourront précommander l'Ipad air 2. Pour l'instant toujours rien je choisie mes caractéristiques le prix s'affiche mais pour passer à l'étape d'après la touche est inactive..... Ils vont nous faire languir encore longtemps ?


----------



## jeje57155 (17 Octobre 2014)

Je pense 10h heure Américaine donc entre 16h et 17h en France


----------



## Purcypat (17 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour l'info !


----------

